# A Yankee tries the fried green



## richtee (Sep 17, 2007)

Yum! Don't know any traditional recipes.. post some?

I used Progresso bread crumbs, Kosher salt, Cracked Black, and while thinking on the slight sour taste of an unripe tomato, tossed in a bit of dry mustard and a touch of brown sugar.

Cut 1/8" thick, egg/milk washed, into the breading, then into a frypan with about 1/4" of hot canola oil.

Sheesh...who'da thunk it? Good stuff!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds pretty good. I still have tons of green one's in the garden. Temps are starting to fall, so I should start thinking about what to do with them. Hate to see them go to waste.


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fried green tomatoes is one of my favorites....but I like them cut a little thicker myself.


----------



## dacdots (Sep 17, 2007)

Pickled green tomatoes are good also.Just use a recipe for dill pickles and slice the tom as thick or thin as you want.If you have any small tom you can use them whole.Also you can pick your green toms,wrap them in newspaper,put them somewhere cool,dry, and dark to ripen.I have done this right before a frost was fixin to kill them and had ripe toms up till Xmas.Granted they are not as good as vine ripened but they are still better than what you will get in the store that time of the year.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 17, 2007)

*I cut them 3/8 inch thick, dredge in corn meal and fry in bacon grease, you can also dredge in beaten egg, then the corn meal.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 17, 2007)

I love fried green tomatoes. Another favorite is grilled green tomatoes. Slice like you do for frying, coat them with EVOO season with salt and pepper. Grill over direct medium heat and sprinkle them well with Parmesan cheese the last few minutes....very yummy.


----------



## richtee (Sep 18, 2007)

An' I used to toss 'em at cars.... sigh.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Where I live, I'd have to wait hours for a car to pass


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 18, 2007)

i soak the slices overnight in evoo,white wine,& vinegar w/ smoked garlic, onion, & basil. then flash grill & then smoke them. good stuff.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 18, 2007)

Great stuff! I used to turn my nose up at them, but then one day, I ate one without realizing what it was at first... they were damn good! I've been hooked ever since... that was prolly 40 years ago!


----------



## richtee (Sep 18, 2007)

No breading? Someone mentioned to me to try cornmeal... C'mon all you below the Mason-Dixon...how am I SUPPOSED to do these?


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know if there is an "official" recipe for them... but what you did sounds good. The way I do them is sliced about 1/4-3/8" thick, flopped in beaten egg, dredged in a mix of flour and cornmeal or breadcrumbs, fried in bacon grease (or what ever you like), then salt and pepper when they come out of the pan. Simple and very good!

Hope this helps!


----------



## vlap (Sep 18, 2007)

I like em pretty much as stated above but I tend to season before and after. Also try making a blt with them. A different taste in an old classic


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 18, 2007)

My morning temps these last few days has been in the low 40's and don't see much better for the future mornings. ( Think winter is at the doorstep ) . Saw on CNN that it snowed in Colorado yesterday. Time to get serious about these green tomatoes. Saw where I can make green salsa and can it.  Dacdots came up with "pickleing" them. Thanks David a great idea.


----------



## zapper (Sep 19, 2007)

Hawgheaven bout hit the nail on the head as far as the basics go, anything else is gourmet. My oldman would usually just slice them and fry them without anything in some bacon grease along with a split open banana pepper of unpredictible heat and some onions.


I will tell you that for a cheat on some breading and batters that there are some good hush puppie and onion ring mixes out there (Martha White comes to mind) Just add a little corn meal or such to doctor them up to your likeing.


Pickeled green tomatoes is one of my favorites too, but instead of slicing we tend to cut them into wedges (quarters or eighths or such). Good in a gardinia type mix too.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 20, 2007)

Mama used to use crushed ritz crakers salt and pepper fry em up and dry them on paper towels and either eat em like that or use them like eggplants for parmesan.

I like to dip them in half corn meal half flour then milk and sprinkle with salt, peper and canjun spice when I fry them but then cornbread is one of my weaknesses!

Or 



or like David said Pickled greem tomatoes or put them in newspaper in the root cellar and let them turn orangish - not the red they turn on the vine exactly, more like hothouse color.

or green tomatoe pickle relish or picklilly


----------



## richtee (Sep 20, 2007)

Huh...why'd I let any of 'em ripen?   heh..


----------



## sumosmoke (May 19, 2008)

Rejuvinating yet another oldie, but goodie, southern recipe. I've just started smoking bacon on the grill ... add to it a couple slices of fried green tomato, some fresh lettuce, and 2 slices of texas toast = KILLER BLT sammie!!! 

Now I gotta go try this and will post q-vue ...


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 19, 2008)

Pretty brave words there, Ken........LOL


----------



## desertlites (May 19, 2008)

ya I thinking thats doubtfull also Eric!


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 19, 2008)

Funny story, I was watching the dukes of hazzard box set about a year ago, when one of the characters metions a green tomato pie. It caught my attention with a "what the hell is a green tomato pie?". Naturally did a google search and was a pro in no time. I made a couple of dozen for a memorial day bbq last year. All the same spices as an apple pie plus a bit of ginger. The whole pie gets dusted in powdered sugar as the green tomatoes are very sour compared to apples. Google a recipe or ill type you one but break out the moonshine for this recipe.


----------

